# Vintage Lionel American Flyer set - need help please!



## Kalavista (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi train aficionados! My father-in-law has a vintage train set that he'd like to know more about.

He has an engine, full coal car, empty coal car, caboose, and box car. He has the tracks, the tower thingy, and the transformer. The train works; he says the engine actually puffs out smoke when it's running. (They don't make toys like they used to, do they?!)

It seems to be in decent condition, but has like some scratches, playwear, etc. All I know is that the patent number is:
2348616

Pictures:


----------



## SkyArcher (Oct 20, 2010)

How many rails is your track? I'm guessing that since your freight cars is plastic but you have link couplers that your set is an S-scale American Flyer from about 1953.

Look here on page 10 and you'll see a catalog page showing your train set:

http://www.myflyertrains.org/AF_Catalogs/1953Catalog/AF_1953_catalog_index1.htm


----------



## Kalavista (Dec 24, 2010)

Wow, thank you - I think that's it!
I'm not sure how to tell how many rails are on the track - I know less than nothing about model trains!
1953 seems about right; my father-in-law was born in '39, so that would have put him at age 14 when he got this train, which seems accurate.

Any idea on the value of this set in the condition it's in (not great, but still works)?


----------



## SkyArcher (Oct 20, 2010)

I see the track in bottom of the box and you have two rails which makes your train S-scale. 

Train value is subjective but you can check ebay to get a general idea of the current market value.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

The starting point is your locomotive, a 282. Each car has a number on it; the number identifies that particular item. You can learn more about American Flyer here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Flyer

http://www.trainweb.org/crocon/saf.html


----------



## Kalavista (Dec 24, 2010)

Thank you for the links! Ive been looking at completed auctions on eBay but the prices seem to be all over the place. eBay generally isn't the greatest source for price checks; I deal in vintage My Little Ponies and eBay prices range from really cheap for a really rare pony, to really pricey for a relatively common pony - all kinds of bidding wars, etc.

Anyone else have any advice for how I can determine the value of this set? Any help much appreciated. My father-in-law isn't looking to sell, but he wants to insure it.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

If the transformer works, have enough track for at least a circle, engine runs, reverse works and smoke unit produces smoke; 
around $110/125

Engine & Tender(tender looks rough)-$55/65
Box Car-$12/15
Coal Car-$12/15
Caboose-$12/15
Tower-$16/22
Track?
Transformer?

That's just my opinion


----------



## Rich_Trains (May 23, 2010)

Hi,

The set is a great find. This looks like the 4904T, The Pacific, 1949-1951. Here it is in the catalog;

http://www.myflyertrains.org/AF_Catalogs/D1667/AF_catalog_page6-7.htm

Doyle shows this as $275 in Like New condition. I would think Kid's estimates are close--at the low end--of course it's without actually seeing the pieces in person. Even if you double the high end you still have a value of less than $300 which would is probably less than most deductibles. The best thing to do is enjoy!!!

Rich

BTW Merry Christmas to all!!!


----------

